# WTF? “Infidelity is a lousy reason to end a marriage”



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

Chumplady hits it out of the park again...she is a great resource for the BS....

________________________________________

UBT: “Infidelity is a lousy reason to end a marriage”

April 29, 2016 by @chumplady

Dr. Keith Ablow, Fox New psychiatrist, where have you been all my life? You’re Universal Bull**** Translator GOLD.

Today’s UBT fodder is this wacky defense of serial cheating, “Infidelity is a lousy reason to end a marriage.” But that’s not all his crazy! He called Michelle Obama fat! And then told the women newscasters who gave him the “don’t go there” stare that they could all stand to lose a few pounds too. (Ms. Obama could crush his misogynistic pudding-head with one of her chiseled biceps, but whatever…)

He also thought Newt Gingrich’s serial cheating and three marriages made him more qualified to run for president.

*“When three women want to sign on for life with a man who is now running for president, I worry more about whether we’ll be clamoring for a third Gingrich term, not whether we’ll want to let him go after one.”[20*

Yes, politics aside, what really matters with our candidates is their fvckability. (So why aren’t you after Newt’s body-fat ratio, huh?)

Has that whetted your whistle for more bull****, chumps? Because Ablow really delivers. Without further ado, the UBT:
*
In Beyonce’s one-hour visual album, “Lemonade,” which aired on HBO over the weekend and then was released for streaming on Tidal, the singer explores the theme of infidelity – a topic many theorize is autobiographical, given rumors of infidelity on the part of her husband, Jay Z.

If autobiographical, Beyonce would be telegraphing that, while she has stayed with her husband to date, future infidelity might not be tolerated. “You know I give you life, if you try this s—t again you’re gonna lose your wife,” she sings.*

Why she’s tolerating the current infidelity is a mystery to the UBT. But yeah, imagine the chutzpah of a beautiful, talented, financially independent woman threatening to leave a cheater. Who does she think she is? Beyonce?


(read the rest here)


----------



## LucasJackson (May 26, 2016)

Every time someone says something like that or defends a cheater's perspective you can bet your life that they're a cheater themselves. Of all the reasons to end a marriage cheating is probably the #1. It's the worst form of betrayal to the one person on earth you actually took a vow not to betray.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Ablow! What a tool! And an over-educated idiot to boot!

He and Faux deserve each other!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

LucasJackson said:


> Every time someone says something like that or defends a cheater's perspective you can bet your life that they're a cheater themselves. Of all the reasons to end a marriage cheating is probably the #1. It's the worst form of betrayal to the one person on earth you actually took a vow not to betray.


Chumplady takes him down rather nicely as she does with cheaters in her UBT columns


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

UGH, this chump nursed a cheater through a near-death heart attack and CABG surgery, and multiple bouts of recurrent depression, until his infidelity was everywhere. What a fool I was. (well just a naive chump back then)

Fool no more. 
And the idiot still thought it was my responsibility to care for him because... I promised. Every excuse in the book, every blame-shifting line just becomes unbelievable in the light of day. Some cheaters have an excuse for everything they do, or maybe its only a justification so they don't ever have to admit to themselves that what they did was wrong, dishonest, cheating. 

(And yes, I know that some cheaters really do learn from the errors of their ways-just not mine)


----------



## TeddieG (Sep 9, 2015)

Pluto2 said:


> *UGH, this chump nursed a cheater through a near-death heart attack and CABG surgery, and multiple bouts of recurrent depression*, until his infidelity was everywhere. What a fool I was. (well just a naive chump back then)
> 
> Fool no more.
> And the idiot still thought it was my responsibility to care for him because... I promised. Every excuse in the book, every blame-shifting line just becomes unbelievable in the light of day. Some cheaters have an excuse for everything they do, or maybe its only a justification so they don't ever have to admit to themselves that what they did was wrong, dishonest, cheating.
> ...


OMG, I know, me too! But my h didn't think cheating was a reason to end a marriage until the wh0re's family gave him an ultimatum and said he wasn't doing their little chickadee right by fvcking her at the same time he was married to someone else. Don't cheat on the wh0re you're cheating with, right? Not that they couldn't wait to unload her on someone. 

I really think the whole Newt Gingrich thing is going to make me puke. He is a creep of the highest order, and any woman who could stand him is a in serious need of help. But i would like to see Michelle Obama crush his melon head with her bicep.

And I HATE the expression "richly textured." Please. Cut the jargon and use real language. But, you know, @Pluto2, all that nursing through a heart attack or near death and surgery (and almost dying on the table) and endless bouts of depression . . . that's some richly textured commitment for ya . . . or is it part of the "evolving tapestry."

Man, this a-hole is good. Yup, he cheated. As Chumplady says, he had many a fvckfest, I'll wager.


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

TeddieG said:


> OMG, I know, me too! But my h didn't think cheating was a reason to end a marriage until the wh0re's family gave him an ultimatum and said he wasn't doing their little chickadee right by fvcking her at the same time he was married to someone else. Don't cheat on the wh0re you're cheating with, right? Not that they couldn't wait to unload her on someone.
> 
> I really think the whole Newt Gingrich thing is going to make me puke. He is a creep of the highest order, and any woman who could stand him is a in serious need of help. But i would like to see Michelle Obama crush his melon head with her bicep.
> 
> ...


 @TeddieG you are so right.
The level of hypocrisy is cringe-worthy. Cheaters "tend" to say their spouses imperfections "made" them cheat, and then turn around and say "you should love me despite my imperfections." Gagging.

Yes yes, we are all imperfect creatures. But a healthy boundary is a healthy boundary and I refuse to apologize for that to Ablow or anyone else.


My life is a rich tapestry, and now its without an abusive serial cheater who kept cutting the threads too short-you know what I mean.


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

Pluto2 said:


> @TeddieG you are so right.
> *The level of hypocrisy is cringe-worthy. Cheaters "tend" to say their spouses imperfections "made" them cheat, and then turn around and say "you should love me despite my imperfections." Gagging.*


You have to love cheaters who say infidelity is a dealbreaker for THEM but still seek to keep their marriage in tact...SMH

How about cheaters who give a laundry list of reasons why they cheated but when the BS strikes back either verbally, with a divorce or separation or exposure..then they demand the rules of decorum and civility be held to...uh huh sure...


----------



## TeddieG (Sep 9, 2015)

I will never forget how, after h confessed to infidelity, he got an apartment (one he'd already been looking into for a while, as it turns, less than a mile from OW's house), and we were on the phone one day, after the move. I thought, at the time he confessed to having been unfaithful, that he was saying it was a short-term thing and it was over and he felt bad about it, but after he moved out, I realized he was way up her butt already. So I said, so what's next, divorce? And he said, I'm not considering divorce at this time, but if I decide that's what I want, I will act accordingly. 

I had to pick myself up off the floor, like, whoa, buddy, YOU are going to decide WHEN and IF we divorce? 

Given his mental state, and because I knew it was inevitable and it was going to happen anyway and I didn't want to bother with it right at that moment (my house was so incredibly quiet and so was my soul after he moved out, and I wanted to enjoy the breather) I blew it off, but wow, really.


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

TeddieG said:


> I will never forget how, after h confessed to infidelity, he got an apartment (one he'd already been looking into for a while, as it turns, less than a mile from OW's house), and we were on the phone one day, after the move. I thought, at the time he confessed to having been unfaithful, that he was saying it was a short-term thing and it was over and he felt bad about it, but after he moved out, I realized he was way up her butt already. So I said, so what's next, divorce? And he said, I'm not considering divorce at this time, but if I decide that's what I want, I will act accordingly.
> 
> I had to pick myself up off the floor, like, whoa, buddy, YOU are going to decide WHEN and IF we divorce?
> 
> Given his mental state, and because I knew it was inevitable and it was going to happen anyway and I didn't want to bother with it right at that moment (my house was so incredibly quiet and so was my soul after he moved out, and I wanted to enjoy the breather) I blew it off, but wow, really.


Yes..cheaters say the darndest things don't they? I've seen cases where a wayward will voice their frustration because the BS is not healing fast enough or doing what they feel are the right things to heal...WTF???? They could be a few months out from dday and want to know "when will this end?" which is what I take it to mean when can i get away with this already...and many cheaters in R have indeed got away with their affairs...


----------



## Nomorebeans (Mar 31, 2015)

Then, you have the narcissistic tools like my ex who leave their spouses and families for their APs, but insist the affair wasn't the reason for the divorce - that if it wasn't her/him, it would have been someone else.

Well, gee, that's comforting.

Is your AP aware of her/his lack of significance in your life? Is "Catalyst" one of the pet names you have?

I wish he hadn't been in such a hurry to go live with his fvck buddy that he rushed through the divorce *only* because I would have liked to beat him to it. I'm sorry, but you fvcking someone else behind my back and taking her out to dinner with our best friends who you lied to and told *I* was the cheater who asked you for a divorce, while telling me you were visiting them because she was out of town, he had just had knee surgery, and you wanted to "help" (all lies) is just a tad of a deal breaker.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Nomorebeans said:


> Then, you have the narcissistic tools like my ex who leave their spouses and families for their APs, but insist the affair wasn't the reason for the divorce - that if it wasn't her/him, it would have been someone else.
> 
> Well, gee, that's comforting.
> 
> ...


Damn. I sure hope those "best friends" have since seen the light.

Hope you're doing well.


----------



## Nomorebeans (Mar 31, 2015)

GusPolinski said:


> Damn. I sure hope those "best friends" have since seen the light.
> 
> Hope you're doing well.


They have, actually. I didn't tell them much - just the truth. They were mortified that he lied to them like he did, and for hurting me by going out on a double date with them while we were still married - not even separated - as if I didn't exist. To the point that they don't return his calls.

I wish I could say I'm doing well, but I'm struggling lately. You'll be glad to know he doesn't come into my house anymore to hang out with our son. That's helped. But he calls and texts me more now.

Our son is going to camp in another state for a month in a week - something he really wants to do. The one thing I'm looking forward to where that's concerned is finally having No Contact. I don't have to hear his voice or see his face for a solid month. Talk about summer vacation! I'm totally stoked for that.


----------

